# Repticon



## Heartbreak7

Anyone going to repticon May 15/16 in Baltimore? Been to one in the past? Just trying to see how good it will be for dart folks.

Thanks


----------



## UmbraSprite

I plan on setting up the Dartfrog Depot tent for the weekend!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

I'm going. I hope to see some dart people, maybe pick up a few things.
Bryan


----------



## Michael Shrom

I'll have a table. Black Jungle will have a stand. I think this is the farthest north Repticon has come. It should be fun.


----------



## karl47

The Timonium, MD, show only happens once a year and I've been to it twice and it has a fair amount of PDFs but nothing like Hamburg (Northern Berks), PA, has. The facility is more modern, air conditioned, closer/easier parking and much roomier/ spacious than Hamburg. I'm going to stock up on building material for new vivs and to rebuild a few older ones for my 30 darts (& 7 vivs). 
See you there,
Karl



Heartbreak7 said:


> Anyone going to repticon May 15/16 in Baltimore? Been to one in the past? Just trying to see how good it will be for dart folks.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Michael Shrom

This is the first time for Repticon at Timmonium. W.C. will be allowed. I guess that doesn't make a lot of difference with dart frogs. They just call them farm raised in ship the w.c. in. This is not the Mid Atlantic Reptile show. The MARS show will be in September.

Their will be two reptile shows at Timmonium this year.


----------



## tclipse

I'll be there, plan on looking for some azureus, some lygodactylus williamsi, and some pygmy chameleons for a few empty tanks I have


----------



## karl47

Michael Shrom said:


> This is the first time for Repticon at Timmonium. W.C. will be allowed. I guess that doesn't make a lot of difference with dart frogs. They just call them farm raised in ship the w.c. in. This is not the Mid Atlantic Reptile show. The MARS show will be in September.
> 
> Their will be two reptile shows at Timmonium this year.


Thanks Mike,
Good to know.
Karl


----------



## Blocker Institute

All the froggers I know will be there. Wait, that is only two people


----------



## melas

So what's everyone bringing? Here's my list:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/53723-pick-up-mars-baltimore-md-may-15th.html

I could also bring one 8 month old azureus (looks male but it's early to be certain) if someone was interested in him . . . 

Matt


----------



## Michael Shrom

I'm bringing about 100 axolotls and lots of salamanders, bean beetles, fruit flies, springtails, etc. My table should be somewhere to the left of the main entrance as you come in the door.


----------



## Lunar Gecko

Wish I was going! The USARK auction on Saturday night is gonna be a blast! Limey of Royal Reptilia. will heading up the auction and wow is he funny! Make sure and bid, USARK needs our support.


----------



## rcteem

Ill be there selling a few of my stuff...mostly just 3-4 10G breeder tanks and i think 8 luecs


----------



## karl47

Hey Matt,
Wanna trade for a female Azureus? I think I got 5 of them. I could also throw in a Mantella (Pulcherus), reticulated G&B Auratus or B&B Auratus to sweeten the deal?
Karl



melas said:


> So what's everyone bringing? Here's my list:
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/53723-pick-up-mars-baltimore-md-may-15th.html
> 
> I could also bring one 8 month old azureus (looks male but it's early to be certain) if someone was interested in him . . .
> 
> Matt


----------



## melas

karl47 said:


> Hey Matt,
> Wanna trade for a female Azureus? I think I got 5 of them. I could also throw in a Mantella (Pulcherus), reticulated G&B Auratus or B&B Auratus to sweeten the deal?
> Karl


PM Sent!!!!


----------



## rcteem

I can also do probable pairs of orange lamasi and vanzos if you pre-order them by 9pm tonight. The orange lamasi probable pairs are 140 and vanzos probable pairs are 550.


----------



## carbonetc

I'd consider going if someone wanted to make one of the following transactions:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/trading-post/53008-probable-female-matechos-male-matechos.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/52989-proven-pair-caucheros.html


----------



## xsputnikx

I will be going to repticon when it comes to atlanta with hopes of bringing home quite a few new critters I think its around july any dart frog venders on here going to be there?


----------



## rcteem

probably just tom and jane with under the canopy


----------



## xsputnikx

if they are the same ones that have worked it for years ive met them before... wish there were a few more going to be there


----------



## slipperheads

I'll be going - Looking for male/ probable male Mint Terrib!


----------



## Blocker Institute

We will be there ....no frogs to sell, only to get frogs


----------



## rcteem

okay...things changed and if you let me know by 5pm tmw i can bring the pairs of orange lamasi, green leg lamasi, or vanzos...have several pairs of each. Im just driving up half way to see family tmw night so packing for the show tmw afternoon. Lamasi pairs are $140 and Vanzolinis for 550 a pair.


----------



## Ed

I'll be there with hourglass treefrogs and possibly a proven pair of standing's day geckos. 

Ed


----------



## widmad27

I will be there both days, perhaps we can get some lunch and talk frogs.

Also I am going to hopefully going to offload 2 Exo Terra tanks (24x18x24) for sale if I get any interest before tomorrow via Dendroboard = $200 total.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...-exo-terra-200-pickup-repticon-baltimore.html

PM me ASAP if you are interested.


----------



## Ed

I was going to be there but my health won't let me make it tomorrow. 
Have fun everyone. 

Ed


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

I have 6 leucs I can bring Sunday. PM me or see the ad in the frogs classified section for more info if interested. See everyone there!
Bryan


----------



## BBoyette

If anyone is interested in Cayo's I have 3 for sale. I could make a trip up if needed.


----------



## widmad27

Hey guys and gals, 

Repticon didn't advertise as much as they could off, as a result there has not been a large turn out from the public. The dendroboard vendors like Dart Frog Depot, Black Jungle and Michael Shrom could really use your support today, the table fee was higher the MARS for them and I would guess that perhaps that only 1000 people came through the door yesterday compared to around 2500 to 3000 through the door on average for first day at MARS. The show runs from 10:00 am to 4:00pm today, I saw good deals at all of the dendroboard vendors tables, I am helping Black Jungle this weekend and they have Exo Terra's for sale that are all about $100 of the MSRP price (example: 18 x 18 x 18 Exo Terra = $89). Also some awesome miniture orhcids and brom pups for a good price from Dart Frog Depot. Hope to see you there, if you do stop by look for me at the Black Jungle table and be sure to say hi.

Dan 
Widmad27


----------



## slipperheads

I got a handful of brom pups from Dart Frog Depot. Repticon was somewhat a dissappointment in that it was not advertised very well, and 90% of the vendors were snakes and cages.


----------



## BBoyette

I would have came by but I'm broke as sh!t right now, and that's no lie lol.


----------



## tclipse

Yeah, I got some broms from DFD also, and a few plants/wood stuff from black jungle.. both were really helpful and the service was great. Yesterday's turnout was definitely better than today.... but wasn't this Repticon's first year in B-more? I feel like that definitely contributed to a shorter showing. 

And yeah, pretty much everything was snakes, tanks, and beardies. 

Just to give any curious vendors an idea of what I was looking for but didn't find:
springtails, isopods, and other non-FF feeders (I did find bean beetles from a newt/salamander vendor), non-grapewood branches (they had lots of logs, but I have chameleons and the malaysian aquarium logs/mopani don't provide for climbing.. vine selections were pretty good, but some cypress would be epic.. i'm sure many froggers can relate here)

and while this doesn't relate to the dart frog vendors much, but the day gecko selection was pretty lacking.. a few grandii and two klemmeri (which were awesome but a little out of my price range) were all that I saw.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

I picked up some azureus, a female mancreek pumilio, some plants and supplies. It did seem to be almost all snakes/ other reptiles, but I was glad to see a few frog tables (Black Jungle, Dartfrog Depot, and Mike Shrom). I got some feeders from Mike Shrom, and some nice plants from BJ, I wish I had more $ to spend and more space in tanks for new plants. The female mancreek looks great Chris, thanks! Hope to see some more froggers at MARS later on.
Bryan


----------



## Michael Shrom

The show was o.k. It was pretty snake heavy. Lots of local people didn't know about it including vendors. 

The MARS/IAD show will be at the same location Sept. 18 & 19. It should be real frog friendly. Repticon will be repeated at the same location next spring.


----------



## slipperheads

gtclipse01,

Chris had springtails but were gone within an hour of being there. I never saw Michael Shrom's table. Hopefully Mars is more promissing...


----------



## UmbraSprite

Thanks for the plug Dan!

I think the show was slow for a number of reasons. It is new and as mentioned wasn't advertised very well, it was the same weekend as both the UMD graduation and Preakness (everyone was drinking on Saturday and sleeping it off on Sunday) not to mention ... money is still tight in this economy. 

While it was cage heavy I have to say there were some VERY nice cages. There is a new brand of (Exo/ZooMed) terrarium out that has wood edges instead of plastic and are very nicely made. Some of them are more reptile oriented (read: wood) but some were marked water resistant and could probably be sealed. It was nice to see some furniture quality cages though.

I almost made it home without buying anything but we ended up "rescuing" a beautiful tangerine leopard gecko from the show which has a horrible case of metabolic bone disease. I can't believe it was on display. I am going to treat it will liquid calcium and vit D and hope we can get it back to health. If anyone has experience treating MBD I would love any advice.

Lastly I have a large amount of live moss still available from the show. I will be posting it shortly but have a work trip to Mexico City keeping me occupied most of this week. It is live feather moss and does great as long as it is kept wet and well lit. Bright light is key to keep it green. Perfect for along branches and rocks. It is going for $12/stuffed gallon bag.










Chris


----------



## tclipse

§lipperhead said:


> gtclipse01,
> 
> Chris had springtails but were gone within an hour of being there. I never saw Michael Shrom's table. Hopefully Mars is more promissing...


That sucks, cause I showed up at 10:15 on Sat and didn't see any


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

I got a culture of springs from Michael Shrom on Sunday, and I also got some new black-eyed-bean beetles to try out.


----------



## rcteem

I would have to agree with everyone on why it was slow but it was good to help two or three people new to the hobby and meet a few already in it. Can't wait for IAD!!!


----------

